# Vivarium for mantids?



## skiblits (Oct 20, 2011)

So recently my new hobby has been building vivariums for all of my reptiles and my friend's reptiles. I would really like to create a vivarium for an orchid mantis with a single orchid growing in the center. The smallest enclosure I have found has been the Exo-Terra Metal Screen Terrarium 18" L X 18" W X 18" H is this going to be too large for an orchid mantis? Second question: screen terrarium or glass?

At the moment the the set up I have in my head involves the worlds smallest stream trickling threw the bottom of the tank so that the mantis wont drown, a false background with live a rosary vine growing on the back, possibly some moss, and a lovely orchid in the middle of the tank. Sounds fantastic to me but I know that sometimes less is more with mantids and going all out for a tank for them sometimes wont work out so i want to do this so that it will be perfect for my mantis.

Any advice and ideas are greatly appreciated. Thank you!

*Edit* I did just find an Exo-Terra Invertebrate Glass Terrarium Kit that is 12X12X12, would this be better then the all screen one?


----------



## twolfe (Oct 20, 2011)

I have several Exo terra terrariums including one 12 x 12 x 12. I think that would be perfect for the an adult female orchid. Right now my female is in a 10 gallon aquarium that I usually use for crickets. I don't want to evict my ghost from my 12 x 12 x 12 but will use that for an orchid in the future.


----------



## rs4guy (Oct 20, 2011)

They also make a 8x8x12" hihg exo terra nano. This will be my orchid female's final destination when adult.


----------



## ScienceGirl (Jun 7, 2013)

skiblits said:


> So recently my new hobby has been building vivariums for all of my reptiles and my friend's reptiles. I would really like to create a vivarium for an orchid mantis with a single orchid growing in the center. The smallest enclosure I have found has been the Exo-Terra Metal Screen Terrarium 18" L X 18" W X 18" H is this going to be too large for an orchid mantis? Second question: screen terrarium or glass?
> 
> At the moment the the set up I have in my head involves the worlds smallest stream trickling threw the bottom of the tank so that the mantis wont drown, a false background with live a rosary vine growing on the back, possibly some moss, and a lovely orchid in the middle of the tank. Sounds fantastic to me but I know that sometimes less is more with mantids and going all out for a tank for them sometimes wont work out so i want to do this so that it will be perfect for my mantis.
> 
> ...


I'd love to see pictures of the vivariums that you made!


----------



## Tony C (Jun 7, 2013)

You may have trouble finding orchids to fit in such a small viv if you want showy species/hybrids for the mantid to hang out on.


----------



## glock34girl (Jun 9, 2013)

I've wanted to do something like this but haven't been able to think of an enclosure to fit the plant and yet be small enough for the mantis to find its food.


----------



## taraction (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi guys. Sorry to hijack this thread suddenly but I got a quick question.

I'm planning to set up a terrestrial viv with several plants recommended by a friend who's into gardening. One of the plants (can't remember which one atm, I'll dig it up later) is said to be mildly toxic if consumed by presumably mammals. Should I be concerned if I drop feeders into the tank that the feeder will nibble on the plant and then pass the toxin onto my mantis?


----------

